# Your window view :)



## anua (May 29, 2004)

hey, 
i've just put some of my 'winter window veiw' pics in photo gallery, but im curious to know what your window views looks like?

i just thought it could be interesting...the view you see every morning when you get up, and every night when you are going to bed...do you think it could determine us a bit?...just curious....

he he, this is mine   
(i hope im not as gloomy as this shots, he he -  )


----------



## pilgrim (May 29, 2004)

woah, that last one is scary! really gives me a sense that I'm up there, and I'm about to fall!

PS: I'm scared of heights


----------



## anua (May 29, 2004)

he he, in fact it was  scary  
(one of my friends, aga , was holding my legs, while i was hanging there to take the pic...at the 6th floor...   )


----------



## mrsid99 (May 31, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> he he, in fact it was  scary
> (one of my friends, aga , was holding my legs, while i was hanging there to take the pic...at the 6th floor...   )



 That's not a recommended method for finding out who your friends are!
 Neat pics though!


----------



## anua (Jun 6, 2004)

hmmmmm......my english is baaad.........
now im not sure if i've just said what i said, he he he


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 27, 2004)

Do we have a thread on 'Window' yet??


----------



## jadin (Jun 27, 2004)

So i've posted it many times... so sue me


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 28, 2004)

We do, indeed, have another thread on windows somewhere, if I remember right... I can go through the themes pages for you and locate it, shall I?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 28, 2004)

Here it is: this one being more of an "in the inside looking out"-theme, while the other "windows" could become the "on the outside looking in"-theme... Hm...


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 28, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> We do, indeed, have another thread on windows somewhere, if I remember right... I can go through the themes pages for you and locate it, shall I?



If that is not asking too much  Thanks 

I did however run a search on Window which generated a whole bunch of pages. Didn't have time to go thru all the pages.


----------



## mox (Jul 1, 2004)

I was at a client's office yesterday

~40th floor

Montreal - Direction: east
We can see the Jacques-Cartier Bridge and the Olympic Stadium


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jul 2, 2004)

My window view at night


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jul 2, 2004)

> was at a client's office yesterday
> 
> ~40th floor
> 
> ...


 thats funny I looked at the pic first and said wow that must be montreal nice shots everyone...Can I take a shot from my glass door...is that a window?


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 3, 2004)

I think a glass door counts as a window...I don't have a view.......so I won't even attempt it, but love the shots!


----------



## ats (Jul 18, 2004)

mox said:
			
		

> I was at a client's office yesterday
> 
> ~40th floor
> 
> ...




hey I know that view.. your in the place ville marie building 
I used to live there ! cool shoit, made my heart warm....


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 18, 2004)

Back when i was still in Singapore.


















Miserable Detroit






.


----------



## Grosh (Jul 21, 2004)

i really like the first two, heres a few from my room



























cross processed:


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2004)

My window view..


----------



## anua (Oct 30, 2004)

yesterday


----------



## anton980 (Dec 18, 2004)

Maybe bumping this thread will resurrect it? 
Here's my addition.  Ijust took it from my balcony.  A lousy photo, but a nice view.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 18, 2004)

Nothing fancy, just the view from my deck taken this summer.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 19, 2004)

out of my bedroom window


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 20, 2004)

Uh. How much for your apartment, jonmikal?


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 20, 2004)

50 paces from my backdoor!


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 20, 2004)

Xmetal.. do you get sunsets that way? or is that where the sun rises? Either way...... you have no excuse to have no good sunset/rise pictures now that were know you live there :LOL:


----------



## black_z (Dec 20, 2004)

my mountain view...


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 21, 2004)

Nytmair said:
			
		

> Xmetal.. do you get sunsets that way? or is that where the sun rises? Either way...... you have no excuse to have no good sunset/rise pictures now that were know you live there :LOL:



I live on the eastern side of the lake so getting a good sunset shot requires me to go for a wander over to the other side of the point of land i live on, so I just make do with what i can see form my wharf. 

The previous shot was taken around 8pm using a 15sec exposure, the next shot was taken on a clear day around 7pm Aussie daylight savings time.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, what views you all get!!!

This is what I get to see when I look out of ONE of the windows of our house:


----------



## cactus waltz (Dec 21, 2004)

Very lush, LaFoto.


----------



## magali (Feb 25, 2005)

my window view this week ;-)


----------



## Labonte (Feb 27, 2005)

Great Photos everyone 


here is my my view outside my bedroom window





i know it was posted in another thread, but hey  

/Daniel


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 4, 2005)

Full Moon setting 5 am
What was I doing in awake this time???


----------



## anua (Mar 6, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

>



great view!, jonmikal!and a GREAT shot!-


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 6, 2005)

Whoah, JonMikal! Awesome! Are you a senator or something?  Man you're close to the capitol!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 7, 2005)

http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p9274086.html
http://andrew4137.fotopic.net/p9274085.html


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 7, 2005)

Anua - eastern europe?


----------



## anua (Mar 7, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Anua - eastern europe?



Warsaw, Poland-

you have amazing view! where is it?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Mar 7, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> Warsaw, Poland-
> 
> you have amazing view! where is it?


That's toronto, i live in a cool building 

I'm from ukraine myself, so the view brough some nostalgia  Sniff sniff

I can't get your sig though :S I know some of the words...


----------



## dalebe (Mar 12, 2005)

this is a nightshot view from my window, a petrol station and a carwash in the distance, and a car park. great view! NOT... 
IMG]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/dalebe/P3130058.jpg[/IMG


----------



## ferny (Apr 30, 2005)

Excuse the flare, it was taken through a window (duh) last week.


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2005)

I like the colors, Ferny.  Was this early in the morning or late in the afternoon?


----------



## ferny (Apr 30, 2005)

This enough info for you?

Make - KONICA MINOLTA
Model - DiMAGE Z10
*DateTime - 2005:04:26 18:13:32*
ExposureTime - 1/1600 seconds
FNumber - 3.20
ExposureProgram - Aperture priority
ISOSpeedRatings - 400
MeteringMode - Spot
LightSource - Daylight
Flash - Not fired, compulsory flash mode
WhiteBalance - Manual
DigitalZoomRatio - 0.00 x
FocalLengthIn35mmFilm - 44 mm
SceneCaptureType - Standard
GainControl - Low gain up
Contrast - Normal
Saturation - Normal
Sharpness - Normal
SubjectDistanceRange - Close view


It's from my landing window. It's what I see every time I go up of down the stairs. You get some great sunsets over to the left, but it's blocked by houses. You just see bright red and orange skies.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 17, 2005)

This isn't for artistic photos (although those are fine if you're lucky enough for a nice view), but just snapshots of the view from your bedroom window.

Here's mine.. you'll have to forgive the color, I hadn't adjusted my white balance since my last photoshoot.


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2005)

Merged with the existing theme.


----------



## Verbal (Oct 17, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Merged with the existing theme.



lol thanks...I looked, yet overlooked apparently. =)


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's the view I had yesterday night at shortly before midnight:







So in this the blue was "just there", the light (other than the street light) actually did come from the moon. But verbal, I, too, took some photos with the white balance still set to "tungsten", and they now look like moonlight pictures as well, see here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32337)


----------



## jeroen (Oct 18, 2005)

From my office window.


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2005)

I LIKE that Jeroen!


----------



## puzzle (Oct 24, 2005)

Ha! did you phone that girl in her office and ask her to sit on her window sill?? :thumbup:


----------



## EVPohovich (Oct 25, 2005)

Before the remodel (taken a year ago).....and a crappy seam job as well.


----------



## manfromh (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2006)

View of the sunrise over Toronto harbour, from my window.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

wonder if this counts as a window view


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok mine is a little boring...this is my backyard view...I cant frind the front view...will have to dig around...


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh and to add....this is NOT that recent...we dont have any snow on the ground right now!!  IT was taken ohhh about 2 months ago???


----------



## Onyx (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## tgates (Feb 9, 2006)

This is from our back door...





From the front....


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2006)

What gorgeous window views some of you have!!!!
When I turn my head right while I am sitting at this desk, this is what my eyes see (saw yesterday during the day):






And a few inches further right:





From upstairs, looking into the various directions, I get different views, of course. Like this one (zoomed in) one bright winter morning (must have been last year :roll: ):


----------



## Labonte (Feb 13, 2006)

view from the balcony


----------



## jeroen (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## orf (Nov 20, 2017)

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------

